# Easy setup for Folding@home



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

Hopefully this will help you to set up folding@home and answer a few of your questions. We are working on a thread to go into more detail but until that gets posted this can help you get started.

Use this link to  download the client https://folding.stanford.edu/home/

Click on the start folding button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






A new window will pop up.
Add your computer's power to over 327,000 others that are helping us find cures to Alzheimer's, Huntington's, Parkinson's and many cancers ...

*... in just 5 minutes.*


*Step 1.*
Download protein folding simulation software called
*Folding@home*
.




*Step 2.*
Run the installation. The software will automatically start up and open a web browser with your control panel.




*Step 3.*
Follow the instructions to Start Folding.




*Stanford University*
will send your computer a folding problem to solve. When your first job is completed, your computer will swap the results for a new job.


*Step 1.*





For _Windows_ (All versions)
See all downloads

This button will download the Windows client.

For other operating systems use the see all downloads link.

Once the download is complete open it and follow the instructions for install. First window asks if you want to run this file click yes.

After installation it will ask if you want to fold anon or create an identity. Make your name and under team put 50711 for Techpowerup. Get a passkey from the link on this window and put it in. If Stanford takes a while to send passkey you can go ahead and fold but as soon as you get the passkey you can put it in. It will take 10 results turned in to kick in the bonus points so make sure you add the passkey as soon as you can.

Once identity is completed you can click the button to start folding. It will start on the web control but I click out of that and go to the folding@home icon on bottom right of screen and right click then click on advanced control and it will open the folding@home client for expert users. It will look like this:






Default installation will install the cpu and the gpu client. If you are Crunching just click on configure at the top another window comes up with. Click on slots and on the cpu click remove and then click save. Once you are folding it will take a little while for your points to show correctly.

Best gpus for folding are the GTX 650 and up Nvidia cards and the 7770 on up AMD cards. Allow 1 cpu core to the folding gpu for best results. It seems the older 4 and 5 Nvidia series cards do good without a cpu core. Nvidia 750 series do not fold atm.

AMD cards 5 series and  6 series will fold but ppd is way down. Correct me if Im wrong on this.

There are 2 kinds of work units Falcore 15 which are lower ppd and Falcore 17, much higher ppd. This link will provide more info.
FahCore_17 - Information & Unresolved Issues Thanks BBB!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073 to apply the folding badge in your signature.

AMD driver 14.3 and 14.4 work best

For Nvidia cards the 327.23 driver is best for everything below a GTX 780. Use new drivers for GTX 780 and above.

Watch the hugh overclocks because this puts a strain on the gpu and can cause you to lose work units. I know theres things I forgot but maybe this will help get you started and if there are any questions feel free to ask and thanks for helping!!!


Link to GPU PPD chart: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AmQ6YZGMTUpFdHhxNkptVncyR2k4dVV6WDBmQXRJYVE&gid=0

To check on your and teams points:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=50711&u=437747#437747

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711
http://kakaostats.com/tsum.php?t=50711

Link to info for Folding badge http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

Feel free to post up. This is just a quick start guide. Guys like thebluebumblebee and MStenholm are way ahead of me on the tech side of folding so dont be afraid of asking a question no matter what it is Im sure we can get an answer. Again watch those overclocks and this is a set it and pretty much forget it.


----------



## Norton (May 6, 2014)

Sub'd will try it on my next F@H install!


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

Thanks so much!  I'll be trying this out very shortly with some AMD gpu's!


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks so much!  I'll be trying this out very shortly with some AMD gpu's!



I cant wait!!!. You are gonna be putting out some huge ppd.


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

added gpu ppd chart in op


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I cant wait!!!. You are gonna be putting out some huge ppd.



I'm excited too, just need to figure out the best configuration to manage WCG and F@H on the machines. It'll take some fiddling with, as well as an eye on the power bill


----------



## mx500torid (May 6, 2014)

just leave 1 cpu core unused in wcg so that the gpu can use it folding. Just make sure folding is not using the cpu and you should be golden.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Nice work. Once i get a rig free here soon i will be setting up a dedicated folding rig. 2 gpus in one rig works alright right? Also should which works best, crossfired or not crossfired?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2014)

Crossfire or SLI no longer matters.  Up to 16 slots, so go for it!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

Just went through the setup on my main rig, and I was banging my head for a while   I think it's makin more sense right now, as it seems to be working, though I do not yet have a passkey.  







I'm assuming that pretty soon the progress will fill in and report something, as now it's on 0%.  I'll give it a little while before starting to worry.


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

It takes awhile you will be good and Thanks for trying it out!! Get that passkey in there. Bonus will kick in after 10 work units finished then you will see huge points!


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> It takes awhile you will be good and Thanks for trying it out!! Get that passkey in there. Bonus will kick in after 10 work units finished then you will see huge points!



After fiddling more, I think it's doing well. I got the passes in there now, it's running and progressing pretty smoothly. 








Only thing i"m not sure about are the little dips in the GPU usage and the very slight clock throttling.  It may be the driver, the card, who knows.  I'll worry about it later.


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

So a few inquiries...

As I understand it, since I have the team number and passkey filled in, I just need to wait til 10 WU's are completed to receive whatever bonus points. Sound good to me.

Now if I want to try folding on my 2nd rig, do I need a different passkey, and for the bonus credit, does it still need to complete 10 other WU's on that machine?

I know I have more questions, but I can't think of them now.


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

same passkey for all machines and dips are normal. 187k thats pretty good. and still need to do 10 work units on each machine for bonus. Looks good to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> same passkey for all machines and dips are normal. 187k thats pretty good. and *still need to do 10 work units on each machine for bonus.* Looks good to me. Thanks!!!



Ah, I didn't know that one. I figured once the user did 10 work units it would give bonus points on any added system. Thanks for that info MX.


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

Link for your Folding badge I think youve earned it and Thanks again http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Link for your Folding badge I think youve earned it and Thanks again http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073




Hmm, that layout is from the old forums. Not sure where it is applied in the new forum layout.


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

Never mind, I found it.  Its in Preferences.


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, I didn't know that one. I figured once the user did 10 work units it would give bonus points on any added system. Thanks for that info MX.


I don't think that you need 10 WUs on each rig.
Manofthem seems like he got bonus for the one he uploaded today. The 6:02 TPF for a 13000 is more in the range of 83k, not the 71.7k but if it had to repeat some frames....


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

That would seem correct. I figured once a person did 10 work units it would be done for other rigs.

Also, does it take awhile for the folding badge to appear? I have it set in preferences but it hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

I really dont know about the bonus but I noticed on new machines for me first wu was low points then gradually took off.


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> same passkey for all machines and dips are normal. 187k thats pretty good. and still need to do 10 work units on each machine for bonus. Looks good to me. Thanks!!!



Just wanted to confirm that I read this right...  I started up the other machine, and I used the same passkey that I was emailed the other day from my other rig.  That's good, right?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2014)

One passkey per username.   Use as many systems as you want!


----------

